# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Pics going sideways

## charger69

When I post pics, it rotates them ccw 90 def. 
do you know why? Am I doing something wrong?
Even with my avatar.

----------

